# Tax ID Number Requested



## Team Stephenson (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi guys,

I'm pretty sure I wont get a definitive answer here, but I thought it was worth a try given how knowledgeable this community is. I work part time for an online based company, and I've just been offered a promotion. To draw up my contract, they have requested my Tax ID Number, which they have advised me I need to obtain here in the UK. I will be being paid in Euro's directly to my account from Germany.

I rang the HMRC's helpline, and the guy on the other end of the phone said he'd never heard of such a thing (he also sounded like he was ready to shoot himself from lack of job satisfaction, but thats another story) and that my only tax ID was my NIC number.

I spoke to a colleague of mine who is from the UK, and said she 100% got hers from the HMRC. She said it isn't your NIC number.

Anyone ever heard of it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Team Stephenson said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm pretty sure I wont get a definitive answer here, but I thought it was worth a try given how knowledgeable this community is. I work part time for an online based company, and I've just been offered a promotion. To draw up my contract, they have requested my Tax ID Number, which they have advised me I need to obtain here in the UK. I will be being paid in Euro's directly to my account from Germany.
> 
> ...


Yes I have. Everyone who pays income tax in UK will have one, quoted on any communication from tax office. 
It's called UTR (unique taxpayer reference), and it's been introduced in recent years to complete computerisation of tax records. It's a ten-digit number written in the form of 12345 56789.
But the important fact is you won't have the number until you start paying or having tax deducted at source, i.e. it's allocated to you when your tax file is being compiled for the first time. So you can't get one until you start work and are being paid. It's odd for your employer to ask for one if you are starting work for the first time in UK.
Perhaps they ask that question in any case, or aren't aware that you are a first-time worker in UK.
Just explain your situation. Normally all you need when you start work is your national insurance number, in the form of AB 12 34 56 A. It's too is quoted on any letter you get from tax office, as tax reference.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

If the OP is American, he should pay American tax, and as he is based in England, (he states he is UK expat) he has to pay UK tax, then the UK tax will be deducted from his American Tax, even though he is payed in Euros into a German bank account. So he should be registered with the UK tax office as well, with a national insurance number, then get a tax consultant to sort out the deductions at the end of Tax years.
I would suggest the OP saves any wage slips earned so far,as proof of earnings so that it will be easier to fill in the tax form at the end of the Uk tax year.


----------



## Team Stephenson (Jan 12, 2012)

Sorry guys, I should have clarified. I'm the UK citizen in our little ex-pat family (my wife is US). I have a full time job here in the UK, and I have since I was a teen. I have a notification from just this week from the HMRC for a tax code change, so I'll fish that letter out.

Once again, Joppa to the rescue. I asked here on the off chance someone knew, didn't expect such a definitive answer so soon.


----------

